# How effective are glucosamine supplements for arthritis symptoms?



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

How effective are glucosamine supplements for arthritis symptoms?
There is evidence which shows positive role of glucosamine in treating osteoarthritis .but on another type of arthritis it needed further research
again osteoarthritis have many stages and role of glucosamine will depend on the stage
next the big question is what type of glucosamine is used. glucosamine sulfate or glucosamine HCl.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 22, 2018)

Glucosamine is over hyped by supplement companies.  It is an OTC product that promises a lot and delivers little to no benefits.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Glucosamine is over hyped by supplement companies. It is an OTC product that promises a lot and delivers little to no benefits.



Thanks! did you try it yet on your own, bro?


----------

